# New Reptile Shop in Wickford, Essex.



## osborne (Jan 18, 2012)

Hi Guys,


After a bit of advise if possible please.

I have been thinking about opening a reptile shop for a while now and have been to view a property in Wickford today. All seems good, nice space, good location, i was just wondering what peoples thoughts are before i put a bid in for the shop?!? I am thinking of making it a bit more like rare breeds shop and selling lots of morphs and bits like that. 


If you could please let me know your thoughts it would be very helpful and highly appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

osborne said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> After a bit of advise if possible please.
> ...


rare breeds are good more £££££ but you need reptiles the sum one of the street is willing to pay for (1st reptiles) rare breeds may take you longer to move so so the shop may have to shut this is my thougts hope it helps :2thumb: (eg if i was go to look for a rare breed then i look on here for 1 and not a shop )


----------



## osborne (Jan 18, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> rare breeds are good more £££££ but you need reptiles the sum one of the street is willing to pay for (1st reptiles) rare breeds may take you longer to move so so the shop may have to shut this is my thougts hope it helps :2thumb: (eg if i was go to look for a rare breed then i look on here for 1 and not a shop )


 
Hi,

Thanks for the reply 

yer i know what your are saying i will have the usual corn snakes, leos, beardies etc, but would like to also do some of the rarer breeds for people to come and admire! I also am looking fo put 3 big enclosures for Asian Water Monitors, Retic, and one as like a centre piece with a rainforest theme for a couple of CWD!

:2thumb:


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

osborne said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> ...


 that the way i like to do 1 if i open a rep shop :no1: have sum nice big vivs whith sum rarer breeds in but have a note saying you can get in rare breeds in : victory:


----------



## osborne (Jan 18, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> that the way i like to do 1 if i open a rep shop :no1: have sum nice big vivs whith sum rarer breeds in but have a note saying you can get in rare breeds in : victory:


yer that is what im thinking. i want the whole shop to have a jungle theme. Still not sure whether to go for the lease yet but i do think it will work, as the nearest place to there is only about 10 minutes away (but that place is a hell hole) the other place close by is about half hour away and is pretty good but its very small!


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

all the shop by me are pet shop whith a reptile bit on the side so not that good just do for food


----------



## Dan Trafford (Mar 10, 2011)

Look into the cost to begin with! All those vivs and reps don't come cheap! If you go for it, I would advise not going for any rare breeds until you get yourself well established with the normals. And then advertise online as well.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

If you want a step by step guide on how to open a profitable and ethical reptile shop you need to get the back issues of pet product marketing magazine. Over the last nine months I have have run a series on doing just this.

PPM is a trade only publication so you will need to contact them to apl,y for it, the good news is that it is free!

If I can help you in this please contact me by PM

Abovevall good luck!

John


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Dont forget the other reptile shops in Essex. You will have to be something very special to stand out as coldblooded isnt far away and people travel hours to go. You also have swallows aquatics with reptiles nearby.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

Arcadiajohn said:


> If you want a step by step guide on how to open a profitable and ethical reptile shop you need to get the back issues of pet product marketing magazine. Over the last nine months I have have run a series on doing just this.
> 
> PPM is a trade only publication so you will need to contact them to apl,y for it, the good news is that it is free!
> 
> ...


Get em to send me a copy mate


----------

